# Dell UCS-61 aka lsisas1068e

## Cr0t

I have the latest Dell firmware installed on this device, however the performance is horrible. I have been looking for the latest LSI firmware, but I am unable to find it.

```
21:48:34^root@bigboy:~ > hdparm -tT /dev/md0 /dev/md0 /dev/md0 /dev/md0 /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1596 MB in  2.00 seconds = 797.51 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  500 MB in  3.00 seconds = 166.65 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1588 MB in  2.00 seconds = 793.49 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  514 MB in  3.10 seconds = 165.83 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1580 MB in  2.00 seconds = 790.19 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  538 MB in  3.00 seconds = 179.28 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1578 MB in  2.00 seconds = 788.29 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  528 MB in  3.00 seconds = 175.93 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1592 MB in  2.00 seconds = 795.89 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  516 MB in  3.03 seconds = 170.54 MB/sec

21:49:49^root@bigboy:~ > lsscsi

[1:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      MAXTOR STM350063 E     /dev/sda 

[1:0:1:0]    disk    ATA      WDC WD5000YS-01M 2E07  /dev/sdb 

[1:0:2:0]    disk    ATA      ST3500630AS      K     /dev/sdc 

[1:0:3:0]    disk    ATA      WDC WD5000YS-01M 2E07  /dev/sdd 

[1:0:4:0]    disk    ATA      SAMSUNG HD501LJ  0-13  /dev/sde 

[1:0:5:0]    disk    ATA      HITACHI HDS7250S AJ0A  /dev/sdf 
```

```

LSI Logic MPT Configuration Utility, Version 1.60, July 11, 2008

1 MPT Port found

     Port Name         Chip Vendor/Type/Rev    MPT Rev  Firmware Rev  IOC

 1.  /proc/mpt/ioc0    LSI Logic SAS1068E B3     105      00192f00     0

Select a device:  [1-1 or 0 to quit] 1

 1.  Identify firmware, BIOS, and/or FCode

 2.  Download firmware (update the FLASH)

 4.  Download/erase BIOS and/or FCode (update the FLASH)

 8.  Scan for devices

10.  Change IOC settings (interrupt coalescing)

13.  Change SAS IO Unit settings

16.  Display attached devices

20.  Diagnostics

21.  RAID actions

22.  Reset bus

23.  Reset target

42.  Display operating system names for devices

45.  Concatenate SAS firmware and NVDATA files

59.  Dump PCI config space

60.  Show non-default settings

61.  Restore default settings

66.  Show SAS discovery errors

69.  Show board manufacturing information

97.  Reset SAS link, HARD RESET

98.  Reset SAS link

99.  Reset port

 e   Enable expert mode in menus

 p   Enable paged mode

 w   Enable logging

Main menu, select an option:  [1-99 or e/p/w or 0 to quit] 1

Current active firmware version is 00192f00 (0.25.47)

Firmware image's version is MPTFW-00.25.47.00-IE

  LSI Logic

x86 BIOS image's version is MPTBIOS-6.22.03.00 (2008.08.06)
```

Any ideas how to tweak this?

----------

